# Canister Filter Showdown



## holocron

Hey,

I'm looking for a new cannister filter to power a 90g planted tank. I've seen quite a few cannister filters around, just wondering if anyone has any recommendations?

Here are the choices:

Eheim Prof 2:









Eheim Prof 3:









FilStar XP3 Canister Filter:


----------



## Harry Muscle

My vote is for the Filstar ... mainly cause I have one and it's great. The other canister filter I used to have is a Fluval ... didn't like it much and sold it.

Harry


----------



## Windowlicka

If money were no object, then I'd fork out the (considerable hods of) cash for the Eheim Pro's - they're consistently solid performers, with a strong legacy of reliability/performance, and also happen to receive rave reviews wherever you go! 

Unfortunately money IS the object for many (at least, 'tis for me!), but I too am am a very happy XP3 (2x XP2's and an XP1) camper - they're reliable, quiet, easy to clean/prime, provide lots of water movement, and are easy to connect inline devices (heater, UV, etc) to the 5/8" tubing... s'all good!

Either way you're gonna be happy - whichever path you take here.


----------



## Pablo

The PRO II/III are excellent filters. The PRO III feels especially well engineered. 

There's a gigantic PRO III and a smaller PRO III I've only ever seen the gigantic one with the wheels on the bottom in person. Its very nice.


----------



## KevD

I also recommend the Eheim filters. I've used them for a very long time and wouldn't consider anything else


----------



## Darkblade48

I also recommend the Eheims, they are very quiet!


----------



## t2lieu

what do you guys think about the fluvals??


----------



## Pablo

Id rather stab myself


----------



## Darkblade48

t2lieu said:


> what do you guys think about the fluvals??


This sums it up pretty nicely



Pablo said:


> Id rather stab myself


I've heard they have horrible bypass (i.e. once the media starts clogging up, the water will just not get filtered and go back into the aquarium, uncleaned).


----------



## Bigsexybadguy

t2lieu said:


> what do you guys think about the fluvals??


Not as dramatic as Pablo's response but if asked the question "What do I think of Fluvals?" Answer: "I don't".

I love my Eheims, never worked with the III series, because I haven't had the need to get past the II series.

I've had my Eheim for going on 12 years, and never had a problem, whereas I went through 3 Marineland cannisters in 2 years (I still wake up screaming).

Hope this helps.

BSB


----------



## Pablo

There's actually a term

_"FLUVAL FLOOD"_

Imagine how many times it must have happened for there to be a term for it.

You never hear of an _Eheim Estuary_ or an _XPLEAK _ so... EHEIM it.

I have the same level of consumer confidence in FLUVAL canisters as I would putting a Tata Nano on the road

http://images.pictopia.com.edgesuit...0&ptp_photo_id=3279595&md=2008-01-12 21:48:10

(That's an actual car- the cheapest one in the world @ $2500 new) It should be called the Tata Fluval...


----------



## Darkblade48

Pablo said:


> There's actually a term
> 
> _"FLUVAL FLOOD"_
> 
> You never hear of an _Eheim Estuary_ or an _XPLEAK _ so... EHEIM it.


 Great terms, definitely made me crack up laughing!


----------



## t2lieu

yah i'm aware of the car
depends on which road you're driving on with the car
the car is intended to be driven in india where the road condition are heavily congested and poverty rates are high


thnx darkblade for the explanation does it apply to the FX5 as well tho?


----------



## Darkblade48

t2lieu said:


> thnx darkblade for the explanation does it apply to the x5 as well tho?


Not sure which filter you're talking about, but chances are, I haven't used it.


----------



## Pablo

http://www.jlaquatics.com/images/filters/hagen/fluval-fx5.jpg

http://www.akn-media.com/filters/FluvalFX5_0003.jpg

water flows through the sponge from the outside in- which guarantees low to no flow across the most densely packed areas of media inside and guaranteeing no one molecule of water will contact the full filter stack...

Bypass like a bat out of hell- right out of the box!

And its so aesthetically pleasing.

Its a shopvac! Its a dustbuster! Its a garbage can! Its a pressure washer! No! Its a caniser filter... Kinda...

if this doesnt convince you nothing will

http://www.petmeister.com/usrimage/img3037958med.jpg
THIS is a FLUVAL impeller

http://alexteo.com/myblog/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/impeller-new1.jpg
EHEIM impeller

You could kill a large rodent with the eheim one. I don't think the Fluval one would kill a beetle.


----------



## gunnerx

Just got the Eheim 2250. It's definitely not a looker either.


----------



## t2lieu

thnx =)



Pablo said:


> http://www.jlaquatics.com/images/filters/hagen/fluval-fx5.jpg
> 
> http://www.akn-media.com/filters/FluvalFX5_0003.jpg
> 
> water flows through the sponge from the outside in- which guarantees low to no flow across the most densely packed areas of media inside and guaranteeing no one molecule of water will contact the full filter stack...
> 
> Bypass like a bat out of hell- right out of the box!
> 
> And its so aesthetically pleasing.
> 
> Its a shopvac! Its a dustbuster! Its a garbage can! Its a pressure washer! No! Its a caniser filter... Kinda...
> 
> if this doesnt convince you nothing will
> 
> http://www.petmeister.com/usrimage/img3037958med.jpg
> THIS is a FLUVAL impeller
> 
> http://alexteo.com/myblog/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/impeller-new1.jpg
> EHEIM impeller
> 
> You could kill a large rodent with the eheim one. I don't think the Fluval one would kill a beetle.


----------



## Pablo

No I agree it isn't. But 









is less offensive to the eye than










Now that I think about it more, if they were to remake Ghostbusters today, and you'd never seen an FX5 before- it could TOTALLY be a prop.










"Come one step closer and I'll filter the ecktoplasm out of you... ...Poorly"


----------



## t2lieu

i can actually imagine that
gives me an idea for next halloween at least haha


----------



## Pablo

t2lieu said:


> i can actually imagine that
> gives me an idea for next halloween at least haha


Hey I charge royalties on my ideas.


----------



## t2lieu

I don't see a patent anywhere?! lol (jk)



Pablo said:


> Hey I charge royalties on my ideas.


----------



## Pablo

t2lieu said:


> I don't see a patent anywhere?! lol (jk)


Look closer


----------



## Cory_Dad

Pablo said:


> http://www.jlaquatics.com/images/filters/hagen/fluval-fx5.jpg
> 
> http://www.akn-media.com/filters/FluvalFX5_0003.jpg
> 
> You could kill a large rodent with the eheim one. I don't think the Fluval one would kill a beetle.


Well, maybe if you stuck it up Ringo's nose...


----------



## Pablo

You really think that guy's nose works anymore?

He looks like he's done more cocaine than Pablo Escobar saw in his entire life


----------



## gunnerx

It looks like organic recycling bins.  Yes I know the hose is kinked, I fixed it and the flow is nuts.


----------



## Cory_Dad

That's the one thing I've found annoying with the Ehein filters, the tubing. With my 2113 Classic they give you this anti-kink elbow fitting that's suppose to fit around the tubing but the fit is so tight it squashes the tubing restricting the flow anyway. Plus the intake and return fittings in the aquarium are soooo cheap. If I move the cannister for any reason then I have to reset my in aquarium intake and return.

With my Rena XP3 I have no such trouble. The tubing is much more flexible and they use real elbows for fittings so no kink.

But I must say, the Eheim cannister itself is superior to the Rena.

The lord giveth, the lord taketh...


----------



## gunnerx

Yeah, the hoses are a pain in the butt and ultra kinky.  I have the Fluval 405 with the ugly ribbed hose but it doesn't kink and never gave me problems. I moved the filter around without any issues.

Getting those two canisters going took me 2 days. But now I have gotten a hand of how it's done and it's much easier. I would definitely recommened Eheim to everyone. Media and filtration can't be beat.


----------



## holocron

gunner, that is one SERIOUS filter. After reading quite a bit on APC, I'm leaning towards 2x2217 for a 90g tank. On one filter I am going to have a aqua medic co2 reactor and on the other a hydor inline heater. Should keep flow pretty rockin!

Pablo, kudos on that ghostbusters reference, nearly had cheerios out the nose.


----------



## Pablo

gunnerx said:


> It looks like organic recycling bins.  Yes I know the hose is kinked, I fixed it and the flow is nuts.


I still think this is less offensive looking than the FX5.

*Pablo, kudos on that ghostbusters reference, nearly had cheerios out the nose.
*

Thanks !


----------



## Darkblade48

gunnerx said:


> Yeah, the hoses are a *pain in the butt and ultra kinky.  *


So that's what some members do in their spare time...


----------



## gunnerx

Darkblade48 said:


> So that's what some members do in their spare time...


----------



## dekstr

Wow I missed out on so much activity!

I would go in this order:

1) any eheim canisters (the $$ is totally worth it, quiet, energy efficient, durable, never heard of any malfunctions, powerful filtration, best on the market for price)

2) rena filstar canisters (I have heard from people that say they are good for the $$$ if you don't have as much for a $$$).

But if you want a canister, do it right the first time and get an Eheim.

If you have a really large tank (100+ gallons, consider the Ocean Clear canisters)

On a side note, to catch up on lost posts:


----------



## Cory_Dad

FYI

BA in Scarberia was selling the Eheim 2213 Classic for $119. Nice price (I bought one).

Cheers.


----------



## Pablo

dekstr said:


> Wow I missed out on so much activity!
> 
> I would go in this order:
> 
> 1) any eheim canisters (the $$ is totally worth it, quiet, energy efficient, durable, never heard of any malfunctions, powerful filtration, best on the market for price)
> 
> 2) rena filstar canisters (I have heard from people that say they are good for the $$$ if you don't have as much for a $$$).
> 
> But if you want a canister, do it right the first time and get an Eheim.
> 
> If you have a really large tank (100+ gallons, consider the Ocean Clear canisters)
> 
> On a side note, to catch up on lost posts:


COPYCAT


----------



## Darkblade48

Cory_Dad said:


> FYI
> 
> BA in Scarberia was selling the Eheim 2213 Classic for $119. Nice price (I bought one).
> 
> Cheers.


For the patient, during Boxing week, BA usually sells the 2213 for < $100.


----------



## Pablo

Darkblade48 said:


> For the patient, during Boxing week, BA usually sells the 2213 for < $100.


I cant believe its 119 now... I've seen it for 79 @ its lowest point (this was boxing week) but 119 for the chinese 2213 is rediculous IMO...

It was 99 for like 2 years


----------



## Cory_Dad

So, I got ripped off?


----------



## flyjawn

i use an xp3 on my 40 gallon turtle tank and i can't say enough about it. it's silent, and it keeps the water clean and if you know how messy turtles are then you know that's a huge accomplishment.


----------



## Cory_Dad

flyjawn said:


> i use an xp3 on my 40 gallon turtle tank and i can't say enough about it. it's silent, and it keeps the water clean and if you know how messy turtles are then you know that's a huge accomplishment.


I have an XP3 on my 60 but it's noisier than the Eheim and I'm convinced that because of the design of the filter baskets vs the Eheim, the Eheim does a better job (no way for the water to bypass the media) although from a convenience point of view the baskets in the XP3 are easier to access.

IMHO


----------



## Pablo

Cory_Dad said:


> I have an XP3 on my 60 but it's noisier than the Eheim and I'm convinced that because of the design of the filter baskets vs the Eheim, the Eheim does a better job (no way for the water to bypass the media) although from a convenience point of view the baskets in the XP3 are easier to access.
> 
> IMHO


The 2213 has that stupid basket so it can still bypass...


----------



## Cory_Dad

Pablo said:


> The 2213 has that stupid basket so it can still bypass...


I hate to disagree with you Pablo (I'll end up paying for it I just know it) but the basket in the Eheim has a much snugger (is that gooder English?) fit than the XP3 does. On the XP3 there is at least a 1/4 inch gap (if I remember correctly from my last filter cleaning) between the basket and the cannister walls and there is no such gap in the Ehein. If the XP3 filters start to clog then obviously the water will take the path of least resistance which is via the gap.

Am I missing or misunderstanding something here?


----------



## Pablo

Cory_Dad said:


> I hate to disagree with you Pablo (I'll end up paying for it I just know it) but the basket in the Eheim has a much snugger (is that gooder English?) fit than the XP3 does. On the XP3 there is at least a 1/4 inch gap (if I remember correctly from my last filter cleaning) between the basket and the cannister walls and there is no such gap in the Ehein. If the XP3 filters start to clog then obviously the water will take the path of least resistance which is via the gap.
> 
> Am I missing or misunderstanding something here?


No- but a gap's a gap.

I know from personal experience that there's significant bypass in the 2213 vs the 15 and 17


----------



## Cory_Dad

Pablo said:


> No- but a gap's a gap.
> 
> I know from personal experience that there's significant bypass in the 2213 vs the 15 and 17


Oh crap, second disagreement. Grrr

That's like saying a leak is a leak (which is what the gap gives you). I'm sure the people on the Titanic (if they were still alive) can appreciate that one.

Whenever you have any kind of basket to hold the material unless you have seals between the basket and the cannister wall you'll always get some blow by. The point I was trying to make was that on the XP3 there is significantly more therefore the efficiency of that filter is less.

I'm not saying the XP3 is a crap filter, I own one myself. The tubing and in tank fittings are superior to the Ehein 2213. The baskets are more convenient on the XP3 but unless you fill them completely with media that too can allow the water to bypass the media. The XP3 is noisier and less efficient (in a strict mechanical engineering sense). As for longevity between the 2 I can't personally comment as I've had both for less than a year.

I'll certainly revisit my point of view in a years time when I've had more experience with them.

I'll shut up now.


----------



## KevD

In my experience, you'll get better performance out of the filter if you can eliminate the basket/container and layer the media within the canister. Starting at the intake of all Eheim classic series filters: Ehfimech, Ehfifix or coarse filter pad, Ehfisubstrat and finally Ehfisynth or fine filter pad or other filter wool. I also like putting a sponge on the intake strainer to protect the contents of the canister. It should be rinsed out in tank water at least once a week.


----------



## Cory_Dad

KevD said:


> In my experience, you'll get better performance out of the filter if you can eliminate the basket/container and layer the media within the canister. Starting at the intake of all Eheim classic series filters: Ehfimech, Ehfifix or coarse filter pad, Ehfisubstrat and finally Ehfisynth or fine filter pad or other filter wool. I also like putting a sponge on the intake strainer to protect the contents of the canister. It should be rinsed out in tank water at least once a week.


Yes, I saw that on the box of the 2213 (I think it was the box) and I was hoping I had the model with the basket. But after my exchange with Pablo and now with your post I'm rethinking this whole think.

In the manual they refer to the model 'with pads' and the one 'without pads'. But I can't see anything wrong with just using it without the pads and without the basket except that changing the media is more complicated.

I just bought the 2213 less than 2 weeks ago so for now I'm going to leave it alone but when it comes time for the first cleaning (in 3 months?) I'll look at removing the basket.

As for the sponge on the intake strainer, I do that with my Aqua Clear 20 in my fry tank. It's great! I get great water filtering with no risk to the fry.

Never thought of doing it to a main tank. Interesting.

Thank you.


----------



## Ciddian

i've just started getting into canisters.. and ya know.. Not so sold on them. 

But thats just because everytime i have to seal it up i pinch somthing and get about 10% of my tank on the floor.. Arg!

three times now. XD Now i am so parinoid i just put it in a bucket till i am compleatly sure its sealed. 

NEver ever had issues with the AC's.. But thats just me.


----------



## Cory_Dad

I've found my Rena XP3 to be a breeze to service (well at least after the first time when I started to open one of the four top snaps before removing the hoses...water all over the place).

My procedure is:

- lift cannister and place towel under it
- remove hoses and wipe connector with towel
- pull out cannister from stand and place into plastic laundry hamper
- remove top
- carry bottom into shower
- clean what I need to clean
- reverse procedure

I'm being overly cautious because the tanks are in the basement which has wall to wall carpet.

I haven't had to clean out my Eheim yet but I suspect it's pretty simple too. I have it standing in a dog's large water bowl just in case.

I always have 3 towels lying around.

Cheers.


----------



## kweenshaker

I'm scared of canisters too. I've owned a fluval 304 (for about a minute - hated it) as well as eheim 2213 (leaked all the time), 2215 (was good but I sold it with my big tank) and now I have the 2217. I think they do work better and more efficiently than other types of filters, but there is much more potential for disaster if something goes wrong. (The room the tank is in is over our verandah, so if 46 gallons of water leaked out of the filter I have a feeling the contents of that room would be on the verandah in no time!! lol

We must get over our fear!!


----------



## Cory_Dad

Oh dear, your 2213 leaked?!

I don't like to hear that as that's the one I just purchased.

I'll have to be watchful the first time I service it.

Thanks for the heads up.

Cheers.


----------



## kweenshaker

Cory_Dad said:


> Oh dear, your 2213 leaked?!
> 
> I don't like to hear that as that's the one I just purchased.
> 
> I'll have to be watchful the first time I service it.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Cheers.


I must warn you that it had come used with a setup I bought a couple years ago - so it was probably old and the person probably knew full well that it was wonky. Either that or I didn't know what I was doing. I was a newb with those things (heck, I still am).


----------



## gunnerx

I love my Used Canisters. 

-Fluval 405 used, the self prime worked great and started instantly. Still humming with no issues.
-Eheim 2217 is quite nice
-Eheim 2250 is a monster and surprisingly quieter than both the Fluval 405 and Eheim 2217

For Eheims, to clean them up you just reverse the flow of the water through the canister. Leave the outflow hose connected and disconnect the inflow and let the water flow through into a bucket. This gets rid of a lot of debris from the filter and in turn rinses the media inside. You don't really need to open it up unless you want to clean the impeller. They have definitely put A LOT of thought into the design of the Eheims.


----------



## Pablo

gunnerx said:


> I love my Used Canisters.
> 
> -Fluval 405 used, the self prime worked great and started instantly. Still humming with no issues.
> -Eheim 2217 is quite nice
> -Eheim 2250 is a monster and surprisingly quieter than both the Fluval 405 and Eheim 2217
> 
> For Eheims, to clean them up you just reverse the flow of the water through the canister. Leave the outflow hose connected and disconnect the inflow and let the water flow through into a bucket. This gets rid of a lot of debris from the filter and in turn rinses the media inside. You don't really need to open it up unless you want to clean the impeller. They have definitely put A LOT of thought into the design of the Eheims.


Ya... that reverse flow idea seems like a REAAAALLY bad move. You can't control how much you're rinsing what media, nor can you guarantee totally rinsed clean foam... Just no good.

You can't screw with biological filters...


----------



## Ciddian

guns idea seems like a good idea to me. I dont get my foam super clean anyways no matter how might i fight with it. Your still dealing with tank water.. Its just a backwash ya?


----------



## Pablo

but dont u guys see what Im saying?

You're not sure how much you're rinsing off your biomedia or sponges or anything. You might just be blasting crud into the bottom foam pad which may be so clogged it'll just impact...


----------

